
Zipcar Profiled: Bloomberg Enterprise - Video - btcoal
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73659178/
======
typicalrunt
I realize that pieces like this are made to be fluffy, but this whole video
seems like an advertisement to me. There wasn't any meat to it... just the CEO
talking to a nodding reporter with a bumpit in her hair.

I wanted to see how Zipcar built up their network, remotely-enabled their
cars, and so on.

